# Time VX Special Pro vs Current model Time's...



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

So happy I found this forum as there are so few places where people are chatting about Time bikes...And, their marketing leaves much to be desired.

I purchased (on a recommendation of a friend) a Time VX Special Pro...I built it up and have ridden it a few hundred miles and really love the ride qualities, the build qualities and the way the tubes are shaped.

My question is:

Besides the headset, compact geometry and the internal alloy lugs are there any real differences in the 2004 VX Special Pro and the 2007 VXR ProTeam? 

Is it worth moving to a more current model? I imagine that the weight is less, but I am truly not concerned with weight, just overall build and ride qualities.

Thank you all in advance for your input, knowledge and opinions,

Steve


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*hello steve..*

i believe the CF tubing and lugs of both framesets are different..

there's an article on Bicycling mag years ago, will check it and update u again.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

The special pro is certainly a fine bike. Bit it really isn't quite the same as the VXR. The tubing shapes are different (I'm actually looking at my boss's special pro and my own 06 VXR). The lugs of the special pro are aluminum and the VXR is carbon. The makeup of the carbon is different as the vectran and carbon ratios have changed over the last 3 years. The geometry is also different as the special pro was classic style and the VXR is compact. If you're not racing and you're happy with the special pro, I wouldn't spend the large amounts of money to upgrade (about $4250 for the framset, fork, headset, seatpost, and stem). The special pro will last years and is a qulaity ride. If you are racing, the VXR is a nice upgrade as it is quite a bit stiffer than the special pro, althought the ride quality is still very nice. Additionally, the different headset is a major issue. Should I ever have to replace my VXR headset it will cost me nearly $200, while a decent FSA integrated headset for the special pro is $30-$40.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

jderreks said:


> The special pro is certainly a fine bike. Bit it really isn't quite the same as the VXR. The tubing shapes are different (I'm actually looking at my boss's special pro and my own 06 VXR). The lugs of the special pro are aluminum and the VXR is carbon. The makeup of the carbon is different as the vectran and carbon ratios have changed over the last 3 years. The geometry is also different as the special pro was classic style and the VXR is compact. If you're not racing and you're happy with the special pro, I wouldn't spend the large amounts of money to upgrade (about $4250 for the framset, fork, headset, seatpost, and stem). The special pro will last years and is a qulaity ride. If you are racing, the VXR is a nice upgrade as it is quite a bit stiffer than the special pro, althought the ride quality is still very nice. Additionally, the different headset is a major issue. Should I ever have to replace my VXR headset it will cost me nearly $200, *while a decent FSA integrated headset for the special pro is $30-$40*.


Isnt it a "hiddenset" headset? I dont think FSA makes this style, do they? Isnt it a "Campy" thing? I took mine apart and it looks different than a standard integrated headset...And, it was Campy.

Does anyone know if the color scheme will change for the VXR for 2008? I prefer the nude carbon to painted, especially all that white...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

It is a regular integrated headset, I just replaced the headset in my Boss's special pro with a FSA. The bearing race angle is what determines a "campy" or "cane creek" standard for the headset. I know there have been running changes throughout Time's headsets.... the one I had to use for this recent repair was a cane creek standard.

Derrek


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been eyeing a Time VXR and VXRS lately. They're gorgeous frames, classy and are not really compact geometry(which I now fancy). It would be a departure for me since I've been riding compact geometry road bikes since I started (Giant and Cervelo). Anyone know how Time's geometry is--are they longish in the top tubes? I ride a 51cm Cervelo, which has a 53cm top tube and 12 cm head tube. The seat angle is 73 deg. I use a 100mm stem. It fits perfectly. I am 5'6" and my inseam is short, 77.9 cm (30.7in). When Bettini rode on a Time, he rode an XXS, which has a 51.5cm top tube--that bike seems tiny, but then again Bettini is 5'6" too. An XS has 53 cm top tube. However, Times have way steeper seat angles (over 74 deg in an XXS and XS) which means the effective top tube is longer since you'll push the seat back a bit to get over the BB. Anyone ride an XXS or XS, and what's your experience on them? If anyone could post photos of your XXS or XS Time that would be even better! Thanks.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

according to my Time geometry chart for an XS VXRS,VXR,VXS, the effective top tube length (or virtual top tube) is 530 mm, the headtube is 138mm with an angle of 72. The seat angle is 74. The stem that comes with the module is 100mm, although you should be able to change that if you wanted to. Thesse are far more compact than classic geometry. I had an Elite 54 a few years ago and that never fitted well. When I went to my 06 VXR in small (about a 53) that fits great. The XS is about a 51 and the XXS is a 49. Bettini used a very small frame with a long stem to get the feel he wanted on the bike (and who is going to argue). Hope that hleps you. As for the ride.... I've never ridden such a nice bike as my VXR. The roads here in Maine in early spring are awful and I still find riding to be rather comfy on this bike. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*ping771, i've ridden both XS and XXS..*

as a matter of fact, i got the wrong size in my first purchase (2006 VXR) and went for the XS instead (53cm toptube)

sold the VXR 06 coz i was having a difficult time with the horizontal adjustment, and finally got the ULTEAM at XXS, with a short 90mm stem.
ride quality, both of them are equal..

my advice to you is to get something which fits, and most importantly to take note of the stem length and horizontal top tube length. all of this will determine the final ride quality. 

and yes, i agree on the fact that TIME are not really a compact geometry, which was another reason that got me into TIME..:thumbsup:


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*thanks!*

Thanks guys for your advice. Btw, I think Quickstep made the worst decision in riding Specialized. Now Boonen doesn't even ride a Tarmac anymore b/c he can't get quite comfortable on it ("Back issues" they say). They built him a custom AL bike which they will use as a template to make a separate custom carbon bike for him. And guess what--his AL bike in black kinda looks like the Time he rode before! Ha ha!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*here's my ride..*

just got the wheelset..

not exactly a weightweenie though..:blush2: 

total bike weight is approx 14.7lbs


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

That is one smokin bike! Wow is all I can say! You must be envy in your cycling club. It'd be great if you took some shots from the crank side showing. 



Maverick said:


> just got the wheelset..
> 
> not exactly a weightweenie though..:blush2:
> 
> total bike weight is approx 14.7lbs


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome bike Maverick, it is just begging to be ridden off the front of a group hamerfest!

/enjoy!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*thanks for the comments guys...*

most importantly is the sizing..
and i finally got something which fits perfectly .

cheers


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Maverick, I am also looking at the Time Ulteam in size small. For comparison, could you tell me what your cycling inseam is and your height? I am a short torso rider (5'7.7" with a 31.5" cycling inseam) but am thinking the size S top tube of 54 coupled with the 73 deg seat tube and 72 head tube should be perfect.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*roadrider22..*

sorry but could u share with us your current bike setup (e.g frame size-preferably top tube length, stem length etc)..
and how you feel on that setup? is it comfortable? or not too perfect, yet.. 
as for your prefered frame size S, base on my past experience, importance should lie on the top tube measurement.

my height is approx 5'4" but i've forgotten my inseam measurement.. 
so sorry

for my ULTEAM setup:
frame size, XXS (51.5cm top tube), 90mm stem, saddle height approx 69cm (bb to top of saddle).

cheers


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

69cm saddle height and you're 5'4"? You must have really long legs for your height. My saddle height is at around 67.5cm (5'6.5" height), would be 68cm but I ride on a fairly wide saddle (Selle Italia Max Flow Gel) so to compensate my inner thighs around the wider part of the saddle, I drop the post a bit. I also like to sit far back on the saddle, which creates a bit more distance the b/t the bb and my saddle.

Do you have much trouble putting your tires on? 1) tubulars are hard (I don't mess with them--I ride on clinchers only), and 2) mounting tires high profile carbon rims (whether clincher or tubular) I hear requires a bit of strength to get the tire around. Which means, maybe you have it 2x as hard time.But I guess it's worth it b/c you must carve the road and wind with that bike. Last question: I hear the Boras are so stiff that you feel every pebble and crack on the road. Is that your experience? 




Maverick said:


> sorry but could u share with us your current bike setup (e.g frame size-preferably top tube length, stem length etc)..
> and how you feel on that setup? is it comfortable? or not too perfect, yet..
> as for your prefered frame size S, base on my past experience, importance should lie on the top tube measurement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*referring to the Boras..*

they have less than 1.5km on them so it's very difficult for me to judge or conclude anything right at this time.

tubular mounting was done by the LBS mechanic:blush2: ..as such i can't comment much on this.

for the saddle height measurement, i took it by placing the tape at center of BB to top of saddle height. (*measurement tape is not horizontal with respect to ground level, tape angle is approx similar with the seat tube angle):idea:


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Regarding your seat height--yup, that's the way I measure it too, and that is the right way. Like I said, you're all legs. 

1.5km on the Boras?!? Start riding! Don't let it go to waste. I'm thinking of getting a pair of deep dish carbon rims too, and it's a toss up b/t Zipp 404 or Bontrager Aeolus 5.0. No Boras for me since it wouldn't look right on a Shimano equipped bike. 




Maverick said:


> they have less than 1.5km on them so it's very difficult for me to judge or conclude anything right at this time.
> 
> tubular mounting was done by the LBS mechanic:blush2: ..as such i can't comment much on this.
> 
> for the saddle height measurement, i took it by placing the tape at center of BB to top of saddle height. (*measurement tape is not horizontal with respect to ground level, tape angle is approx similar with the seat tube angle):idea:


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*on the wheelset..*

would advice that you go for the Zipp 404 tubulars for races..
Zipp tubulars are actually ligher than the Boras..

not sure on the Bontrager wheels tho..


----------



## grimontime (Sep 29, 2005)

I like all my TIMES. The 07 Proteam (VXR) does have a slight better ride than my first VXR and Special Pro.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

the mountain job on those tires look iffy, glue doesnt look consistent


----------

